# سؤال ؟



## هاوي هندسة سلامة (11 فبراير 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الجواب على سؤالي وهو 

ماهي أفضل دول العالم في تطبيق معايير السلامة في المناجم ؟ ,,,, وشكرأ:32:


----------



## abue tycer (15 مايو 2011)

usa & chine & chile


----------

